# [ 2012 ] Is a Cruise a good idea for someone who doesn't like heights?



## JoeMO (Apr 16, 2012)

We are planning a cruise with some family memebers.  We have never been on one before.  

One of the members has a fear of heights.  He can be on a balcony on the second floor of a hotel but feels uncomfortable much higher than that.  Would a balcony on a cruise ship be to high?  It looks like the balconies start on the 6th deck  Is that 60 feet above the water or are the first few decks below water?  What about the ship itself?  Are there many areas where a person who has a fear of heights would be uncomfortable or is it only a few areas that can easily be avoided and would not make the cruise unenjoyable?

Thanks for all the info and advice.
Joe


----------



## geekette (Apr 16, 2012)

I have a fear of heights.  I have had no problems on cruise ships whatsoever.

I can stand at the rail and look out, but I might not look down.  I guess I have more of a fear of falling than fear of heights?   He may not want to be AT the railing altho I am able to do so without problems.

I have not had to avoid areas as I don't recall doing so, nor do I recall having vertigo at all.

Probably I wouldn't suggest a balcony cabin for someone that might not be able to use it.   If he has been able to enjoy hotel balconies, probably he'd be fine on a ship balcony.  But if there is the least bit of motion sickness possibility, I wouldn't suggest he even try that.  you can always promote the wonderful sleep that a dark interior cabin provides ...


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 16, 2012)

My husband did great on a cruise ship balcony. The Grand Canyon was another story entirely.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 16, 2012)

We have a good friend who won't cruise with us because she can't get over the Captain's mid-day announcement, "The water beneath us is 16,000 feet deep." or something. Height above the water line is not bothersome to her. 

Jim


----------



## Pat H (Apr 16, 2012)

You can get just about everywhere without going outside. I have a fear of heights but I love being on a cruise ship balcony. Have one booked for Jan. I think he will be fine.


----------



## JoeMO (Apr 16, 2012)

*Ship Blacony vs Hotel Balcony*

Pat H, 

How high of a hotel balcony do you feel comfortable with and how does that compare with a cruise ship balcony?

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## BoaterMike (Apr 16, 2012)

JoeMO said:


> One of the members has a fear of heights.  He can be on a balcony on the second floor of a hotel but feels uncomfortable much higher than that.  Would a balcony on a cruise ship be to high?  It looks like the balconies start on the 6th deck  Is that 60 feet above the water or are the first few decks below water?  What about the ship itself?
> Joe



There are many options.  They could get an ocean view cabin without a balcony.  They would still have a view of the outside world without going out on to the railed area.    

Have you looked at Oasis or Allure?  They have balcony cabins overlooking a park-like area.  They would want one level above park level, so they would have an outside feel without being very high up.   Noise is typically not above the central park area.   Also many Royal Caribbean ships have an interior promenade.   There are cabins that look out over the promenade without balconies.  

There is something else to consider.  Many ships have elevators located in atrium areas that are open for multiple deck levels.  These elevators will often have a lot of glass.  A person could avoid looking, but it is something that you might want to think about in advance.   

Mike


----------



## Steve (Apr 17, 2012)

In contrast to some of the previous posters, I think that a person with an acute fear of heights might be quite miserable on some of the huge cruise ships. There are open decks, lounges, restaurants, and gyms on the 10th or 11th floor with floor-to-ceiling windows, etc.  It's like a floating highrise hotel...with the emphasis on looking outdoors and viewing the sea from quite high up.

In addition, as was mentioned, many of the cruise ships now have large atriums...some are 10 stories high and feature glass elevators.  If your family member is uncomfortable on hotel balconies or open areas over the second floor, then it's doubtful he'll like a lot of the newer ships.

If you do decide to go on a cruise, consider Holland America Line.  Most of their ships only have a 3 story atrium instead of the huge ones featured on many other lines.  Disney also has ships with smaller atriums and a lot of the public areas on lower levels.  Choose your ship carefully.

Steve


----------



## caribbeansun (Apr 17, 2012)

My thoughts exactly.  In this case bigger is likely not better.

There are two areas of concern it seems - the cabin and the open deck areas.

You may wish to consider booking an inside cabin rather than a balcony so that you eliminate one possible issue and leave this person to see if the open spaces on the higher decks are an issue for them.  

If you book a balcony then they would have few places for respite from their fear which could be quite traumatic for them.

Leave the balcony to the next trip if they enjoy the first one.



Steve said:


> In contrast to some of the previous posters, I think that a person with an acute fear of heights might be quite miserable on some of the huge cruise ships. There are open decks, lounges, restaurants, and gyms on the 10th or 11th floor with floor-to-ceiling windows, etc.  It's like a floating highrise hotel...with the emphasis on looking outdoors and viewing the sea from quite high up.
> 
> In addition, as was mentioned, many of the cruise ships now have large atriums...some are 10 stories high and feature glass elevators.  If your family member is uncomfortable on hotel balconies or open areas over the second floor, then it's doubtful he'll like a lot of the newer ships.
> 
> ...


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a fear of heights but it has never bothered me on a cruise ship and we have3 never had an inside or ocean view cabin - always a balcony.


----------



## Pat H (Apr 17, 2012)

JoeMO said:


> Pat H,
> 
> How high of a hotel balcony do you feel comfortable with and how does that compare with a cruise ship balcony?
> 
> ...



I know I have been several stories up in timeshare/hotel. I can stand at the railing but have trouble looking down. On a cruise ship, I find that I can look down at an angle, e.g. when in port and looking down the pier. I can look down when the ship is at sea. My fear of heights has actually lessened over the years but places like the Grand Canyon still tie my stomach in knots. Hope that helps.

Edited to add: I would find it harder to be in a cabin overlooking an atrium. Have the same thing in an hotel. I think the water makes me feel calmer. I can't remember if the outside balconies are see thru if that makes a difference. I could never do an inside cabin. I need windows at least.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 17, 2012)

On Celebrity Solstice class ships, the mid-ship atruim is 12 floors high with 8 glass elevators surrounding it. They all have partial glass floors too. I can see that a person with difficulty with height might be disturbed. One can always look at the elevator doors, though and *poof* no problem.

Jim


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Apr 17, 2012)

NCL epic has 19 decks... on the other hand seadream has 6 decks


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 17, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> On Celebrity Solstice class ships, the mid-ship atruim is 12 floors high with 8 glass elevators surrounding it. They all have partial glass floors too. I can see that a person with difficulty with height might be disturbed. One can always look at the elevator doors, though and *poof* no problem.
> 
> Jim



We also enjoy sailing on Celebrity Cruise Line especially the new Solstics class of ships.

However, for the OP maybe want an inside cabin or an overview cabin (midship level to reduce the motion of sailing).


----------



## SDKath (Apr 17, 2012)

I can't stand being on hotel balconies!  As a matter of fact, I avoid the window area completely in a highrise.  I also can't do the Grand Canyon (or ladders for that matter!).

However, I have absolutely no problem on a huge cruise ship.  I think it has to do with you looking out into the horizon when you are on a ship, instead of looking directly down below you and seeing moving cars or tiny people, etc.  I have no issues on a ship and usually ADORE sitting out on the balcony and watching the deep blue sea go by.

I would say try it!  If you don't like it, avoid the balcony.  The dining rooms are always on the lower decks (for stability) and often don't have open windows.  The buffet is usually high up by the top decks but there is always inside and outside seating for you to chose from.

Katherine


----------



## pjrose (Apr 17, 2012)

Any chance on some upcoming trip you could ask for a tour of a cruise ship?  That might give you a better idea.

I don't like heights, for example on a ferris wheel I've been known to sit on the floor in the middle of our little "car", clutching the center pole for dear life, and even the thought of that glass thing over the Grand Canyon is terrifying to me.  

I have not been on a cruise, but if I were to do one, I'd go for a smaller boat for that reason among many others.


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 18, 2012)

I always look at the doors in glass elevators.  DH likes to tease me but I still won't turn around.  We went to Noel Coward's house (now a museum of sorts) and the view is spectacular but no railings.  I didn't even like anyone ELSE going near the edge.  Don't even get me started about some of the places in Europe with no guardrails - Oh it is polite to stay to the right but if I'm descending and there is no guardrail, just go around me cuz I'm huggin' that wall!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 18, 2012)

*Check out deck plans*

Here's a thought- like Pedro & Passepartout, I'm a Celebrity fan.  We've only sailed on the newer Solstice class ships so this is my suggestion if you book one of those. 

Deck 6 midship has veranda cabins that are over the lifeboat deck.  Category 2C overlooks smaller boats that come to the bottom of the balcony and Category 2D has lifeboats that are at rail height.  These cabins are the least expensive of all balcony cabins and would be a great choice for someone with a fear of heights!! Plus those cabins at an angle have super huge verandas!!!


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 18, 2012)

beejaybeeohio said:


> Deck 6 midship has veranda cabins that are over the lifeboat deck.  Category 2C overlooks smaller boats that come to the bottom of the balcony and Category 2D has lifeboats that are at rail height.  These cabins are the least expensive of all balcony cabins and would be a great choice for someone with a fear of heights!! Plus those cabins at an angle have super huge verandas!!!



We had one of those 'on the slant' cabins on a transatlantic last year. The big balcony made for great entertaining space. The only caveat is that it's just above the smoking area on the Promenade deck (5). No prob when underway, but in port, smokers can congregate 1 deck below your balcony. We choose deck 7 because of this.

I second perusing the deck plan closely. Not only to select your view and convenience to other parts of the ship, but to analyze possible noise and smells if lounge or dining room is under/over/nearby. If you wait to book until last minute, you get what cabin is left.

Jim


----------



## JoeMO (Apr 19, 2012)

*Royal Carribean*

The ship we are considering is the Royal Carribean Navigator of the Seas.  it is one of their Voyager Class Ships.

Any info on this ship and especially the balconies is greatly appreciated.

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## BoaterMike (Apr 19, 2012)

JoeMO said:


> The ship we are considering is the Royal Carribean Navigator of the Seas.  it is one of their Voyager Class Ships.
> 
> Any info on this ship and especially the balconies is greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



Hi Joe, from here in West STL County.  A great source of cruise information is cruisecritic.com  There are reviews of most cruise ships, info on ports and a vast message board to poke around on.   Lots of pre-cruise reading.  I hate to upset anyone by sending you to another board, but there's a ton of info over there. 

Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 19, 2012)

Absolutely! www.cruisecritic.com is the TUG of cruises.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 19, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> We also enjoy sailing on Celebrity Cruise Line especially the new Solstics class of ships.
> 
> However, for the OP maybe want an inside cabin or an oceaniew cabin (midship level to reduce the motion of sailing).



good luck on any cruise that you select


----------



## SDKath (Apr 19, 2012)

JoeMO said:


> The ship we are considering is the Royal Carribean Navigator of the Seas.  it is one of their Voyager Class Ships.
> 
> Any info on this ship and especially the balconies is greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



LOVE that ship!!!  Going on her bigger sister, Allure of the Seas, for 2 weeks next Spring Break!  It's a BIG ship so be prepared for the size but the RCCL ships never feel crowded (even peak times like Thanksgiving and Spring Break are fine) since everyone is spread out.  That ship has more amenities than just about any other.  Flowrider, ice skating ring (with shows), climbing walls, the usual theaters and smaller piano lounges, etc.  Plus the promenade with all the stores.  

One thing -- if you are looking for a QUIET vacation on this ship, go during an off time when kids are not out of school.  You'll have a more mature crowd sailing with you, which means less screaming kids at the many pools.

I agree with going on cruise critic.  On the top left there are reviews of the ship.  CC does one review and then there are hundreds of member reviews.  We like reading the member reviews a lot!


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 20, 2012)

Whenever we have signed up for a cruise I go to cruise critic, read reviews, and then haunt the boards.  You learn alot that way.  We were on Holland American over the Christmas holidays and ran into a friend who is a veteran cruiser of HAL.  She does not, however, read cruise critic boards and didn't know that you can bring wine on board that cruise line.  We had brought a case after reading about it on the boards.    If you have signed onto RCI (Royal Carib not the other lol!!!) make sure you read the boards, ask any questions you might have and just learn the way you do on TUG.  Check the stickies for info on cabins and the ships on the boards too.


----------



## BoaterMike (Apr 20, 2012)

lvhmbh said:


> Whenever we have signed up for a cruise I go to cruise critic, read reviews, and then haunt the boards.  You learn alot that way.



Agree 100%.  Plus there are "roll calls" for each sailing date for practically every cruise.   We have "met" people via the roll call, then met on board and continue to keep in touch well past the cruise.  

Mike


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 20, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> We had one of those 'on the slant' cabins on a transatlantic last year. The big balcony made for great entertaining space. The only caveat is that it's just above the smoking area on the Promenade deck (5). No prob when underway, but in port, smokers can congregate 1 deck below your balcony. We choose deck 7 because of this.
> 
> I second perusing the deck plan closely. Not only to select your view and convenience to other parts of the ship, but to analyze possible noise and smells if lounge or dining room is under/over/nearby. If you wait to book until last minute, you get what cabin is left.
> 
> Jim



From what I understand, it's the port side that has the smoking area immediately below Deck 6, so one of those cabins on the starboard side should be okay smokewise....


----------



## JoeMO (Jul 6, 2013)

*Follow Up*



JoeMO said:


> We are planning a cruise with some family memebers.  We have never been on one before.
> 
> One of the members has a fear of heights.  He can be on a balcony on the second floor of a hotel but feels uncomfortable much higher than that.  Would a balcony on a cruise ship be to high?  It looks like the balconies start on the 6th deck  Is that 60 feet above the water or are the first few decks below water?  What about the ship itself?  Are there many areas where a person who has a fear of heights would be uncomfortable or is it only a few areas that can easily be avoided and would not make the cruise unenjoyable?
> 
> ...



I wanted to follow up after my cruise.  We went on Navigator of the Seas, Royal Carib, Deck 7 Aft, Jr Suite.  Deck 7 aft overlooks a roof on deck 5, so you are not that high.  On the top deck outdoors by the sides of the ship was not comfortable for me.  The main deck was on deck 5.  It was OK so long as I stayed away from the edge.  If you don't like height I would not get a balcony unless you can get one that does not go straight down and has something below it besides 50 feet or more to the water.  Had a great time.  Plan to do it again.  I did find that heights bothered me less on the cruise than on land.  Maybe I was more relaxed or the sea makes the heights seem less.

Joe


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 7, 2013)

Suggestions do not book a cabin under the walking track, the gym area or a resttaurant, you may have some noises early in the morning or late at night.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 7, 2013)

JoeMO said:


> I wanted to follow up after my cruise.  We went on Navigator of the Seas, Royal Carib, Deck 7 Aft, Jr Suite.  Deck 7 aft overlooks a roof on deck 5, so you are not that high.  On the top deck outdoors by the sides of the ship was not comfortable for me.  The main deck was on deck 5.  It was OK so long as I stayed away from the edge.  If you don't like height I would not get a balcony unless you can get one that does not go straight down and has something below it besides 50 feet or more to the water.  Had a great time.  Plan to do it again.  I did find that heights bothered me less on the cruise than on land.  Maybe I was more relaxed or the sea makes the heights seem less.
> 
> Joe



Hey, in your original post you indicated that one of the members traveling had a fear of heights. You referred to them in second person. I took that as someone other than yourself. Now we find out that it was you?


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 7, 2013)

JoeMO said:


> The ship we are considering is the Royal Carribean Navigator of the Seas.  it is one of their Voyager Class Ships.
> 
> Any info on this ship and especially the balconies is greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



I have a fear of heights, and we've been on the Navigator twice.  I wasn't bothered.


----------



## JoeMO (Jul 8, 2013)

*Yes*



dioxide45 said:


> Hey, in your original post you indicated that one of the members traveling had a fear of heights. You referred to them in second person. I took that as someone other than yourself. Now we find out that it was you?


 
You are on to me!


----------

